
NoteSlate: the $100 tablet that will replace your legal pad forever - iuguy
http://www.wirelessgoodness.com/2011/02/04/noteslate-the-100-single-color-tablet-that-will-replace-your-legal-pad-forever/
======
Sidnicious
This is blogspam.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2180623> covers the original (and it
doesn't exist yet)

------
iuguy
Putting aside the obvious issues with comparing a $100 device with something
that costs maybe as much as $5, would anyone really use something like this?

It seems to me to be a solution in search of a problem with a couple of nice
features but I'm not sure if they're enough to make me change my habits.

Besides, I can always just take a picture of my notes with my iphone and put
them in Evernote.

~~~
jamii
Maybe with some more features. I take a lot of notes when studying so being
able to search and tag notes would be handy. Backups are nice when your notes
are valuable. It would also save me carrying around huge binders full of
paper.

~~~
iuguy
I do like the idea of putting things onto an SD card, but the $100 price tag
seems to be way too high.

Then again, for people that spend a lot of money on notepaper (how much do
people spend over say, 3 years? More than $100?) and pens there might be a
positive tradeoff.

------
mkinnan
This is a fantastic device in environments where you take lots of notes. As
others have pointed out, the 'digital' aspect of this device makes it much
easier to take notes and share them. No more scanning your notes!!

Besides, I would rather have an SD card of notes than a 1" binder full of
notes!! I could always print the notes later.

------
justinisaf
I just wonder how the refresh rate of an eInk display would affect the writing
experience...is it going to refresh on every pen stroke or is there a creative
solution to that problem that I'm not thinking of?

------
u48998
"We was".

